# Progressive Insurance Rideshare Request



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

So I was involved in a fender bender back a few weeks ago not at fault other party took claim to it. So during the photo process of submitting pictures of the damage Progressive caught the Uber sticker on the windshield and requested a week or two later updated info on both my cars if they are used for ride share etc.. the warning was that I could loose insurance or they could up my cost based on the idea I may or may not be doing ride share. Long story short I called them told them I use my 2013 Dodge Dart for ride share but not my 2016 VW Jetta. After punching in some numbers the lady said your policy will be $5.xx extra a month for both cars. So there it is apparently I am covered under both cars for $29 extra every 6 months. I also only have 2 no at fault claims under my insurance in the past 2 years with 0 tickets in the past 5+


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Thank you for posting your positive experience.

That must really irk those who claim that having the proper required insurance is too expensive.


----------



## tcaud (Jul 28, 2017)

It irks a lot. $60 extra on your premium for no particular reason (and it's $100 or more for some). Just a cash grab.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

tcaud said:


> It irks a lot. $60 extra on your premium for no particular reason (and it's $100 or more for some). Just a cash grab.


It appears you do not understand how the insurance industry works. Commercial activities equals more risk opportunities and therefor more cost. Simple.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

tryingforthat5star said:


> So I was involved in a fender bender back a few weeks ago not at fault other party took claim to it. So during the photo process of submitting pictures of the damage Progressive caught the Uber sticker on the windshield and requested a week or two later updated info on both my cars if they are used for ride share etc.. the warning was that I could loose insurance or they could up my cost based on the idea I may or may not be doing ride share. Long story short I called them told them I use my 2013 Dodge Dart for ride share but not my 2016 VW Jetta. After punching in some numbers the lady said your policy will be $5.xx extra a month for both cars. So there it is apparently I am covered under both cars for $29 extra every 6 months. I also only have 2 no at fault claims under my insurance in the past 2 years with 0 tickets in the past 5+


You have 2 not at fault claims plus this one? If so, that will make your 3-in-3, and you can expect to be deactivated or waitlisted when they run your next background check (unless the first of the 3 "ages off" first).


----------



## Rosie R (Jun 21, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> You have 2 not at fault claims plus this one? If so, that will make your 3-in-3, and you can expect to be deactivated or waitlisted when they run your next background check (unless the first of the 3 "ages off" first).


Hello SuzeCB I see that you're located in NJ as I am. Any suggestions on affordable car insurance that allows driving for Uber? My current provider Progressive doesnt allow it. Thanks!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Rosie R said:


> Hello SuzeCB I see that you're located in NJ as I am. Any suggestions on affordable car insurance that allows driving for Uber? My current provider Progressive doesnt allow it. Thanks!


"Affordable" is relative, and subject to the car your driving, your driving history, any discounts you're eligible for, and the options you choose.

The last time I checked, which was in the fall, the only insurance companies that offer the rideshare endorsement are Farmers, All state (or was that State Farm? I always get those two confused), and USES.

USAA is almost always the best priced, but you have to qualify by either being in the military or honorably discharged, or the immediate family member of one who has at least looked into USAA for some type of coverage before.

My father was honorably discharged, but had never put his info into the process for USAA, so I was ineligible unless he did so. He is deceased, so that wasn't possible.


----------



## Rosie R (Jun 21, 2018)

Thanks so much for your reply. I've been checking with different insurance companies. Quotes are 3x what I pay now. I work full time so doing Uber part time may not be worth it for me, although I'm not ready to give up yet. Thanks again!


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Rosie R said:


> Thanks so much for your reply. I've been checking with different insurance companies. Quotes are 3x what I pay now. I work full time so doing Uber part time may not be worth it for me, although I'm not ready to give up yet. Thanks again!


It sounds like you are getting quotes for Commercial Insurance. While yes, that is the best way to go, what you are looking for is an insurance provider that offers a Ride Share Rider to the personal auto insurance policy. The key word being "RIDER"


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> It sounds like you are getting quotes for Commercial Insurance. While yes, that is the best way to go, what you are looking for is an insurance provider that offers a Ride Share Rider to the personal auto insurance policy. The key word being "RIDER"


The problem is, these arn't available in all states,

The lowest paying state (florida) doesn't have this as an option,

to make matters worse, while they are are annoyingly more money than a personal policy, they STILL lack the coverage of proper commercial for-hire insurance and you STILL can't take customers Without going through uber with them.

So it's like have your cat take a crap on your cake, and still having to eat it.


----------



## Rosie R (Jun 21, 2018)

Yes, I'm finding this out. Seems like it would only be worth it for me if I drove full time. This isn't an option for me as I have a 9-5. I was just looking to make a little extra cash but I would never recoup the money I would have to spend on insurance in NJ.

Thanks so much for your response. Much appreciated.



BigJohn said:


> It sounds like you are getting quotes for Commercial Insurance. While yes, that is the best way to go, what you are looking for is an insurance provider that offers a Ride Share Rider to the personal auto insurance policy. The key word being "RIDER"


Thanks so much for your response, John. I was getting quotes for Commercial Insurance. I will look more into this later today. Seems like there aren't many insurance companies in NJ that offer this without paying an arm and a leg.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> to make matters worse, while they are are annoyingly more money than a personal policy, they STILL lack the coverage of proper commercial for-hire insurance and you STILL can't take customers Without going through uber with them.


I think you are confused about a couple of things. A commercial auto insurance policy starts out at a basic level, allowing the covered vehicle to be used for commercial purposes. However, for specific purposes, you have to add endorsements. For example, I have a company that transports vehicles. So my Progressive Commercial vehicle insurance policy also has the following endorsements: Vehicle towing/transport (being able to operate tow and haul vehicles), reporting authority (required if you have a state or federal transport authority) and cargo. If I had a yard to store a vehicle I would have to add vehicle storage endorsement.

If you wanted to be able to transport passengers, you would have to first have a stare authority to do that and then add the passenger endorsement onto the commercial insurance policy.

So for example in California if you wanted to transport people on your own, you would have to register as a passenger transport provider with the State of California (TCP number) then purchase a Commercial Vehicle insurance policy WITH a passenger endorsement as well as the reporting authority endorsement. If the vehicle you are using is registered as a commercial vehicle, you will also have to register with the state of California as a commercial transport entity (CA number). Depending upon your "office" address, you may also have to have a business license. Of course, once you do all that you may now be subject to various policies and regulations, such as if you run across state lines or operate more than 100 (150 under some circumstances) from your home base.

Welcome to the world of reality.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> I think you are confused about a couple of things. A commercial auto insurance policy starts out at a basic level, allowing the covered vehicle to be used for commercial purposes. However, for specific purposes, you have to add endorsements. For example, I have a company that transports vehicles. So my Progressive Commercial vehicle insurance policy also has the following endorsements: Vehicle towing/transport (being able to operate tow and haul vehicles), reporting authority (required if you have a state or federal transport authority) and cargo. If I had a yard to store a vehicle I would have to add vehicle storage endorsement.
> 
> If you wanted to be able to transport passengers, you would have to first have a stare authority to do that and then add the passenger endorsement onto the commercial insurance policy.
> 
> ...


I know what i'm talking about, HE was talking about getting a policy that allowed him to operate as a ride share operator in his state, triple the price of what he is paying?

That tells me there's nothing between a standard policy and a stand alone for a taxi/towncar in his area. Three times more is about that price range to be honest.

Some states have a $5.00 a month rider, some states have absolutely nothing below town-car insurance. He's obviously in the states where there is no good option.

So his coice is to pay 3X as much for insurance, continue using an insurance that could drop him at any time, or quit.

The truth is it took some states years to get a policy that was friendly to uber/lyfts way of doing things.

In Florida it was between launch in 2014 and June 2017 that there was nothing that really fit, all the while code enforcement was actively targeting the drivers and writing tickets.

That's a long time that uber was operating illegally, there's probably examples that went longer but i personally doubt it.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> So it's like have your cat take a crap on your cake, and still having to eat it.


The cat or the cake?


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> That's a long time that uber was operating illegally, there's probably examples that went longer but i personally doubt it.


While it is true that Uber was operating immorally and unethically by hiding the fact that there was an insurance gotcha, they were not operating illegally.

Uber was not forcing any body to be a "driver" for them without the proper insurance in violation of the "driver's" personal auto insurance policy.

It is called Personal Responsibility. Something many of not most in the US no longer practice. Anybody that purchases an insurance policy has the sole responsibility to read and understand what is covered, what is not covered, what is excluded and what happens when a violation occurs.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> That tells me there's nothing between a standard policy and a stand alone for a taxi/towncar in his area. Three times more is about that price range to be honest.


And by making that assumption you are completely wrong. You have no idea of all of his circumstances as to why he received such a high quote for adding a rideshare rider onto his existing personal auto insurance policy. You also have no idea of what he would be quoted for a full commercial auto insurance policy including a passenger endorsement which is what would be required to transport passengers, i.e. a taxi or limo service.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> While it is true that Uber was operating immorally and unethically by hiding the fact that there was an insurance gotcha, they were not operating illegally.


NO they were operating illegally,

There were arrests made at the airport for various things, cars impounded, so on and so forth.

If they are impounding your car when they catch you it's illegal.

The most common arrest here was at the airport for trespassing (operating a business n airport property without a permit is trespassing)

It was the airports legal right to do so as uber wasn't paying the fees everyone else was.

Back in the day (when i actually drove uber) I strictly didn't use my stickers and avoided a great many places as i didn't want to get my car impounded.

I had a few close calls but thankfully I never got caught.

Out of 4,500 some rides I drove i got identified maybe twice as an uber driver by code enforcement, but your untouchable at drop offs, it's only pickups they can nail you.

I've had to refuse trips from <50 feet away because i knew code enforcement could be close by, or knew they WERE close by.

But i was experienced at walking that line from operating a taxi without Orlando permits for years. (i had county permits but not the City of Orlando) so I was VERY familiar with all their tricks/games/plots to nail drivers.

One time when i was dropping off at Universal Studios I had someone ask for a price for a ride and i told her to No and she got pissy so i told her to "F-off" (not abbreviated) and she went to the driver who came in 5-10 seconds later and talked him into giving her a cash ride and he got arrested. (taking a cash ride without full commercial insurance is a second degree misdemeanor here)

I KNEW code enforcement could be writing tickets there (cause it's really easy place to do so) and I was just doing drop and runs...


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Dear Stevie the Magic Unicorn: A common tactic by those that really do not understand what it is they are arguing about or suddenly realize they were caught in an untruth is to respond back by attempting to do a comparison that ultimately does not work.

This thread is about insurance and how it applies to Uber and Lyft and such. Your feeble attempt to righteous your opinion by make an apples to oranges comparison is clear to all and has failed.

Further, by clearly admitting that you willing and knowingly broke the law at an airport controlled area shows all of us here that you really do not care about following the law and therefore your arguments implying that Uber was breaking the law is blatantly hypocritical in nature.

All further posts by you shall be ignored by me, and I encourage everyone else to do the same.

Have a great day.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> Dear Stevie the Magic Unicorn: A common tactic by those that really do not understand what it is they are arguing about or suddenly realize they were caught in an untruth is to respond back by attempting to do a comparison that ultimately does not work.
> 
> This thread is about insurance and how it applies to Uber and Lyft and such. Your feeble attempt to righteous your opinion by make an apples to oranges comparison is clear to all and has failed.
> 
> ...


I did break the law a great deal.

I KNEW if i got caught i would get tickets..

For THREE YEARS this was the legal reality of driving Uber here.

They "launched" in 2014 and it wasn't legal to do so until July 1st 2017.

And do you know what the term "Drop and run" even means?

That's where you pick someone up somewhere you CAN pick them up and take them to somewhere you can't pick them up.

DROP... AND... RUN!

There's nothing illegal about a drop and run, as it's compliance with the law in a literal sense.

Taxi drivers drop off in places they can't pick up in all the time.

I've taken people to half a dozen counties I've never been permitted to pick people up from. Taxis (or uber for that matter) doesn't just kick people out of the car when you hit an invisible line marking an area you can't pick up in.

Which is why taxi drivers need understand where exactly they can and can't pickup from and give a hard no if someone walks up wanting a ride in these places.

I just happen to live in an area with very firm rules in a handful of places.

Most of the for-hire business around here happens outside of the city limits of Orlando. So a permit is optional as long as you don't work in areas that you can't.

The cab company i currently drive for... They only have City Permits on half the fleet... Because you can still make enough money if you stick to the Walt Disney World area.

This map is the greater Orlando area, give or take.

There's probably *30+ cab companies that operate here.*

The red area, this is the City of Orlando,

there's _*4 companies*_ that operate there.

When I was an owner operator, i stuck to the southwest corner of the map, there's hundreds of hotels down in that area and i was 100% legal for that area. The airport just so happens to be in the red area...

I took loads and loads of people to the red area on a daily basis.










Most of the companies in the Greater Orlando Area (and virtually ALL of the owner/operators) can't actually pick up in the city Limits and don't even attempt to.

A great deal of the for-hire business occurs in and around Lake Buena Vista Florida, A place that gets millions of visitors a year and is better known by the company that owns virtually all the land in Lake Buena Vista.

I also happen to be a direct employee by this gargantuan of a company, One of 74,000 direct employees.


----------

